# Indiana Tracking Dogs for deer?



## wildlands (Oct 8, 2005)

From the UBT web site.

Indiana- Dogs must be on leash to track. No weapons may be carried any time during the tracking. You may track at night.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Yep....dogs can be used....on a leash and at night....no guns/crossguns or bows can be with you.......


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

Just like Mo's..........no weapons may be taken when using dogs to retrieve game.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Legal also in Ohio, if the dog is leashed. No mention if weapons can or cannot be carried. 
I believe a dog that could reliably track a blood trail would be a gold mine for it's owner. You would certainly be in demand, day and night, and could probably command a decent fee for services rendered.


----------

